# Eura Mobil Terrestra 560 Views ?



## HODDAMADOD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All

I have been saving up for a small LHD A Class to tour around Europe.
Just the two of us!
I keep getting drawn to a Eura Mobil Terrestra 560.
Has anyone got any experience of them?

Kind Regards
H


----------



## Petlyn (Feb 6, 2010)

*Terrestra 560 / Alteo 159*

Hi there - yes, we have had the Chausson badged Euramobil for 3 years - it is brill. Did you eventually buy?


----------

